
Show HN: Zephyr - team platform for building great product – free access - gotzephyr
https://zephyrplatform.com/
======
mjnaus
After staring at your site for a solid 2 minutes, scanning back and forth, I
still haven't gotten a clue what it is that your product/service does...

Also, a major fail IMO, the share buttons are covering the first paragraph of
text. This being the first written content visitors will be looking at, you
better make this readable as most people aren't as patient as I am and will
not stick around...

~~~
gotzephyr
I did think the site content was quite simple to understand, it's a platform
that deals in comms, planning, storage for teams. Putting people together to
build product and manage their workflow.

If it was a case of 2mins reading and you still have no idea then that is
certainly puzzling.

~~~
mjnaus
That's a rather lame response, coming from the guy who submitted this and
who's clearly affiliated. If you're only posting this for the "Oooh's" and
"Ah's", you might want to submit it elsewhere.

You'd definitely come across more professional when taking criticism to heart
rather then getting all defensive.

~~~
gotzephyr
It's not exactly criticism though? There's no real structure to what you
provided beyond "I don't get it". Would be very happy to advise further if you
could expand upon your initial post?

Content certainly always needs updated and every rewrite can make things
clearer. Equally though if critique is given, if it can be more direct to
specific parts of the content or questions raised that can facilitate a
response to help drive understanding, it can provide much more help in making
things better.

If you note, you mentioned the share buttons overlapping the content on the
left. This bug has been fixed, so your post itself has achieved the required
result.

------
gotzephyr
New beta launch on our Zephyr platform with workflow tools for channels (video
and chat), planning (tasks and goals), storage and pinboard (decisions).

Hook up your email accounts to push mail direct into the platform for content
sharing with analytics (v1) and two awesome themes (light + dark) all tied
together with our commands system and card based UI.

You can create virtual workspaces with our environments and run your teams,
projects, customers however you like. All free access via beta.

We have many more features to roll out over the new few months as the scale
the product, both new and improvements. All feedback greatly appreciated :-)

Euan. @gotzephyr

------
gotzephyr
You can check out the actual platform here, invite your team and it's great
for solo projects too. It's web only at present, we will be rolling out our
mobile UI soon.

[https://app.zephyrplatform.com/register/](https://app.zephyrplatform.com/register/)

------
fiatjaf
The "Share" menu on the left is covering the text.

~~~
gotzephyr
Great catch thanks, have just fixed that bug :-)

------
fiatjaf
I don't know what does it do, but seems powerful.

~~~
gotzephyr
You can use it to communicate, both video and text based (group and 1to1). Run
your projects and tasks. Store your files and much more.

We will be integrating Zephyr with Box, Dropbox etc. Also Github as we scale
up our tools for collaborative work.

When we're complete you will be able to run your workflow using our tools and
connect out with other platform users to create a remote team, work on great
projects and products - with our marketplace and transactional system you can
push payments too via the blockchain. Full stack service that we intend to
build on further.

The beta right now is a solid set of workflow tools, with free access all
through beta and we expect full launch Q1 2016.

~~~
pki
no audio _without_ video support?

~~~
gotzephyr
It's on our roadmap. Plus screenshare too.

------
fiatjaf
Loading...

